# Horrible fight between Trance and Tyce ...



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Well...for any of you that follow my dogs, I received Tyce officially as MY dog day before yesterday. I took him out yesterday and did some socialization work with him. Horses, children, other dogs etc. He did very well for a dog like Tyce with such a high drive and energy. By the end of the day (16 hours later) of lots of random activities on the farm, we had bonded quite well. I felt completely happy with him! He is a good dog and is learning quickly to be a great pet.

Well...my father in law come home off of the road while I was riding horses with my mom today, and he had apparently let Trance and Vegas off of their chains to run free. Now, I do this myself, but I am watching them and interacting with them in the front yard not in the back where Tyce is kept. They don't just raise h*ll where ever they want and Trance minds me 100% of the time.

But guess what? I wasn't there and they weren't being watched. The neighbor's ankle biters were raising kain in their little fenced in yard and Trance was going to investigate and once Trance entered into Tyce's perimeter where his chain reaches, Tyce attacked him. So I was told.

Now, based on the injuries both dogs sustained, they were locked up for a good minute. Pops said that he literally had the choke Tyce out to get him to let go of Trance's leg, while Trance was shredding Tyce's face. Pops is SO SO lucky that neither of these dogs bit him. They are BIG dogs.

Then I got that phone call, and I thought for sure Trance was going to have to put down based on what I was hearing on the phone. I was SO P'D. It should NOT have happened! Period.

Poor Trance, his leg is split to the bone and the muscles and ligaments are showing. It's pretty nasty. I disinfected,dressed it and splinted the gash back together. He also has some damage on the other leg and a few puncture wounds. He's going to the vet first thing in the AM for stitching. I gave him a good dose of Novox for pain and he's snoozing pretty good now on my papasan cushion.

Tyce's face is aweful. His lip is 4x its normal size and he has deep punctures all over his head. Poor poor dog. When I came to see him, after I had attended to Trance, he was so pitiful. I cleaned his wounds and washed all the blood off of him. He definitely wasn't feeling good, and I'm sure being choked unconscious had left him with a h*ll of a headache. He is very lucky he is not dead.

Pops told me if he had found the gun he would have been. Need I repeat that I am VERY angry about this whole thing??? I can't really raise h*ll at the guy, he's an old Vietnam Vet and he'll argue with you forever. I just had to try and explain to him how pit bulls work the best I can so he could see it's not Tyce's fault. He was trying to say that Tyce is MEAN. He's not mean. The only mean dog is one that's made to be that way. Period.

Pops is wanting me to sell Tyce. It's not Tyce's fault. I explained to him that pit bulls are NOT like other dogs. That Tyce's behavior is actually quite indicative of good APBT dogs. Seeing the look in that dog's face, man he NEEDS me. I understand him. It's NOT his fault. It was neglect, pure and simple on the part of ignorance.

Plus, there's not many people at all that I would trust with Tyce. In fact, I don't know anyone with the proper know-how to have a dog like this and for the dog to have a full life. Not in person anyway.

Anyway, I just thought I'd share this. I just hope that if there are other people on here in a situation like mine where other people interact with your dogs when you aren't around, that they understand the RULES.

Poor buddy...


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

i am so sorry to hear i had a similar thing happen but was afraid to tell any one my dogs attacked each other. Poor guy I know he'll be fine before you know it he'll be running around like nothing ever happened.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

O man Nikki, I'm so sorry you and the boys are going through this. Poor Trance & Tyce.
I'm glad Tyce is officially yours. Just so sorry this happened. Wishing both those beautiful boys a speedy recovery. Keep us posted ....... ~hugs~


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

I am going to have Tyce neutered ASAP and make one last appeal for him. He needs some work, and I think that neutering him will take some of his "edge"off.

Thanks for your support. I will definitely keep you updated.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww how awful I'm so so sorry. I'm wishing the boys a fast recovery


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

keep us posted, you sounds extremely experienced in not only dogs, but animals AND people. you definitely are going about this in the best way and I support any decision you make, although i sincerely hope for the best ( a happy balanced household with all creatures living peacefully)

i knew you weren't there, but id love to know more about how exactly your father got them off each other, you stated he had to choke one off, but what kind of collar, how long did it take, would love to know for my own future refernce, if you can.

also being a pupil, id like to hear your opinions on what exactly should never had been done ( other than you not being there), and what precautions could have kept this from happening. (sounds like your pops, bless his soul, got some education through this). I'm a first time pit owner, and am always willing to learn from others.

i am really sorry for this drama after such a positive day. i wish i could help in some way brother. thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> keep us posted, you sounds extremely experienced in not only dogs, but animals AND people. you definitely are going about this in the best way and I support any decision you make, although i sincerely hope for the best ( a happy balanced household with all creatures living peacefully)
> 
> i knew you weren't there, but id love to know more about how exactly your father got them off each other, you stated he had to choke one off, but what kind of collar, how long did it take, would love to know for my own future refernce, if you can.
> 
> ...


Tyce was chained on a medium sized chain. His collar is a cheap reflective collar from Wal-Mart, 2" in width. Pops said that he had to wrap the collar around his hand 2x. So he choked Tyce by strangling him with the collar by twisting it. He did this until Tyce stopped breathing or struggling. Its sounds brutal, but Pops is a hard old man and he would have killed Tyce with his bare hands if he needed to. I'm not sure exactly what happened after that. he brought Trance in and tried to bandage him up and called my husband to call me.

Today both dogs are doing well. Trance is healing up very nicely, and I am considering just doctoring him myself. The wound has nearly closed, and the internal structures are no longer visible. Popsicle sticks, an assortment of gauze and Dermoplast, one of the best products made, IMO are what I am using to bandage Trance.

Tyce is still very sore. He has been staying in his dog house. He looks quite a bit better this morning and the swelling is going down. These dogs heal fast! I am relieved that the injuries are not as severe as they seemed yesterday.

Both Trance and Tyce are the BEST patients! They are just the most trusting and loving animals. It is amazing what these guys can deal with and still keep a happy attitude.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG! Nikki, I'm so sorry, but I'm glad to hear that both Trance and Tyce are recovering well. This oughtta be a lesson to Pops, huh!? I understand the not being able to argue with him part. Trust me, I've totally been there before. Please keep us updated, and hugs to you for taking Tyce in to be a part of your family and working so hard with him in such a short time. Also, my thoughts are with the boys and I'm hoping for a speedy recovery. We're here for you if you need us!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeh.. big boys break bones.. gotta be carefull.. as far as the accident, well it could be turned around with the right encouragement and reinforcement. These dogs like to fight, the ones that don't get kicked down to the curs, thus mt cur, black mouth cur, etc... despite politics. You gotta train these dogs not to fight. Give them an outlet to work together, that why most people to PP because its easier for town/city people but you should bait/call in coyotes and let them give chase, give them a common bond. I advise you pick up a stratton book or two(educate the people in your circle by leaving the book on the coffee table  and get a few breaking sticks made; a must have when you have multiple bulldogs(APBTs) or any unbalanced situation.
Thats a bad deal; best of wishes


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you for your thoughts! 

..and ya know? I think Trance is actually loving all this personalized attention he's been getting. Big baby, lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! They can all be big ole softies, can't they! That's why I love the breed! I don't have to elaborate for you, as you are quite familiar with the breed yourself. I'm in chat if ya wanna come on over!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

GTR said:


> Tyce was chained on a medium sized chain. His collar is a cheap reflective collar from Wal-Mart, 2" in width. Pops said that he had to wrap the collar around his hand 2x. So he choked Tyce by strangling him with the collar by twisting it. He did this until Tyce stopped breathing or struggling. Its sounds brutal, but Pops is a hard old man and he would have killed Tyce with his bare hands if he needed to.
> .


no need for explanations there, he did what he had to do, and he saved a life ( maybe lives)

_These dogs heal fast! I am relieved that the injuries are not as severe as they seemed yesterday.

Both Trance and Tyce are the BEST patients! They are just the most trusting and loving animals. It is amazing what these guys can deal with and still keep a happy attitude._

dogs are so da*n resilient, especially pits, which is why we all love the breed so much, and hate seeing un-exceptional ones being bred, messing up the gene pool. Dogs arent like us, they don't sit around with anger in them about something that happened 2-20 years ago, they shake it off and move on. They can get into a heated non-physical confrontation and then have their tail wagging looking for a tennis ball 15 minutes later, whereas people will be speaking about it weeks later to their therapists or losing sleep about what they should have done...lol.










I love dogs, I love pits.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol @ Oscar.. you hit the nail right on the head with your statement! That is so true... I think that's why people can bond better with dogs than they can with other people.. at least I know it to be true with myself! But I've come a long way and have learned to let things go and as they told us in the military, "Suck it up and press on". Thanks for your insight, as it is always appreciated.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear this!! I trust very few people to handle my dogs when I am away, my husbands one and my best friend who watches my kennels sometimes. Other than that no one is allowed to interact with my dogs for that reason. At least both dogs are going to be ok and sounds like you did a good job patching them up. One thing you might want to consider keeping on hand is a skin stapler. You can order them online and get a staple remover and just staple them up next time. For big bite wounds you need to make sure to leave a little open at the bottom for the cut to drain. Never staple up puncture wounds only things over an inch.

Wishing them a speedy recovery!


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Yeh.. big boys break bones.. gotta be carefull.. as far as the accident, well it could be turned around with the right encouragement and reinforcement. These dogs like to fight, the ones that don't get kicked down to the curs, thus mt cur, black mouth cur, etc... despite politics. *You gotta train these dogs not to fight*. Give them an outlet to work together, that why most people to PP because its easier for town/city people but you should bait/call in coyotes and let them give chase, give them a common bond. I advise you pick up a stratton book or two(educate the people in your circle by leaving the book on the coffee table  and get a few breaking sticks made; a must have when you have multiple bulldogs(APBTs) or any unbalanced situation.
> Thats a bad deal; best of wishes


You cant train DA dogs not to fight. You can train them to be DT of each other while *working* them together - but even that itself can be impossible. Some are just too "blind" to it.
You have to know the limitations of your animals - and not force situations on them. Otherwise you are setting them up to fail. And when it comes to DA - thats not something a novice should try. - Not saying the OP is a novice. Just saying in general in case a novice reads this and wants to try to get their dogs to play nice with each other. For the novice....CRATE & ROTATE


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

tt557 said:


> You cant train DA dogs not to fight. You can train them to be DT of each other while *working* them together - but even that itself can be impossible. Some are just too "blind" to it.
> You have to know the limitations of your animals - and not force situations on them. Otherwise you are setting them up to fail. And when it comes to DA - thats not something a novice should try. - Not saying the OP is a novice. Just saying in general in case a novice reads this and wants to try to get their dogs to play nice with each other. For the novice....CRATE & ROTATE


Your right, I redirect their DA in to a pack effort to work stock and hunt yotes, hogs, and bear.. I dont like Mt. Lion, thats what Hooch rolled with in 06 that left him half blind without a canine. He rolled it like a dog, and I popped it with the .06 in mid scuffle. What I have come to know I forget isn't common knowledge for most folks. Hahaha my dogs and I have no limitations, we simply do, however that being said there is the limitation without the proper dog owner my dogs couldn't be in the city. They would eat dogs..therefore be considered monsters, but they love people, have to be trained to bite people. I give you props I usually expect to much from people, and you cater to the possibility that people aren't experienced or confident, and I like the Crate & Rotate for sure neccessary but an accident will eventually occur, so for me its best to having them work as a pack, so they don't eat each other. IN a country setting as my own with acres and livestock,, the dogs need to work together, in my mind anyhow.


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

That must be cool to have working dogs like yours. I seen a documentary on these dogs used to hunt hogs - not sure if they were pits or exactly what kind of bully.
In one clip they show this one dog seriously doing his job on some hogs then they show the last clip - the dog laying on the floor across a kids lap. LOVED it!!
I will tell you though - those hogs are nasty!! The dogs had these special wide leather collars on them for protection. I can remember if they had some body protection though.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

tt557 said:


> That must be cool to have working dogs like yours. I seen a documentary on these dogs used to hunt hogs - not sure if they were pits or exactly what kind of bully.
> In one clip they show this one dog seriously doing his job on some hogs then they show the last clip - the dog laying on the floor across a kids lap. LOVED it!!
> I will tell you though - those hogs are nasty!! The dogs had these special wide leather collars on them for protection. I can remember if they had some body protection though.


Yeh I have not really ever used vests, just collars, had a couple at one time but you know how friends go... We started with some wild boar, feral pigs, and burned through a mess of coyotes. I am getting a couple of the impact gel vests because they are more likely to get pounded by a bear paw, but there are Russo/Euro wild boar up here, razorbacks that weigh over 300lbs.. exterminate at will in Idaho with a valid hunting license, always excitment. Yeah I don't mess around, always have my my pistol, and medula oblongata isn't as hard as it seems when the dogs got it strung out. I am down to three males and two are getting neutered as one of a kind.. I have retired my line... Ready to recognize other great dogs with other great traits.. Maybe the right bulldog will fall into my lap as Hooch did. I dont know of anyone else breeding gamedogs back into bull/bear biters.


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Yeh I have not really ever used vests, just collars, had a couple at one time but you know how friends go... We started with some wild boar, feral pigs, and burned through a mess of coyotes. I am getting a couple of the impact gel vests because they are more likely to get pounded by a bear paw, but there are Russo/Euro wild boar up here, razorbacks that weigh over 300lbs.. exterminate at will in Idaho with a valid hunting license, always excitment. Yeah I don't mess around, always have my my pistol, and medula oblongata isn't as hard as it seems when the dogs got it strung out. I am down to three males and two are getting neutered as one of a kind.. I have retired my line... Ready to recognize other great dogs with other great traits.. Maybe the right bulldog will fall into my lap as Hooch did. I dont know of anyone else breeding gamedogs back into bull/bear biters.


Nothing against bull dogs - well the OEB to be exact ...but I dont like how they were bred into the smushed faced things they are now. Poor things cant breathe or even give birth naturally. Another forum I am on has some beautiful AB's. That may be a breed you would like!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

tt557 said:


> Nothing against bull dogs - well the OEB to be exact ...but I dont like how they were bred into the smushed faced things they are now. Poor things cant breathe or even give birth naturally. Another forum I am on has some beautiful AB's. That may be a breed you would like!


Oh yea American Bulldogs are the  for real. I love that breed. We had two of them one was 100% Johnson and the other was 50% Johnson 50% Stansburry and they were awesome. They both had some much drive. Great great dogs. My b.f. wants another one, he saw on in a rescue in the next town over and he really likes her so she might be coming home with us


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I like the lil' game bred bulldogs (APBTs)...


----------



## ATEXAN (Feb 11, 2010)

*Just Trying To Help*



GTR said:


> Pops said that he literally had the choke Tyce out to get him to let go of Trance's leg, while Trance was shredding Tyce's face... He definitely wasn't feeling good, and I'm sure being choked unconscious had left him with a h*ll of a headache. He is very lucky he is not dead...


First you need to get some type of a break stick so Pop's doesnt have to choke out your dog next time, if you should have another accident.



GTR said:


> ...I received Tyce officially as MY dog day before yesterday. I took him out yesterday and did some socialization work with him. Horses, children, other dogs etc. He did very well for a dog like Tyce with such a high drive and energy....Trance was going to investigate and once Trance entered into Tyce's perimeter where his chain reaches, Tyce attacked him. So I was told.


It appears that his temperment is fine by your own admission.Sounds like Tyce was just being a dog. What breed is he?



GTR said:


> I am going to have Tyce neutered ASAP and make one last appeal for him. He needs some work, and I think that neutering him will take some of his "edge"off.


I hope when you say one last appeal your not considering destroying this dog for no real fault of his own!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

ATEXAN said:


> I hope when you say one last appeal your not considering destroying this dog for no real fault of his own!


Well, I look at it this way. Tyce is a very animal aggressive dog. He needs a lot of love and a lot of discipline. If I feel that I cannot give him what he needs then I will put him down simply because there's nobody I trust to give him to. I will not rehome this dog to just some random joe or family member. I will put him down and be thankful that something worse didn't happen. It is my right that if I feel uncomfortable with rehoming a dog, euthanasia is MY choice. I would feel personally responsible if he hurt someone or killed anyone else's pet. Now, I'm telling you this out of pure experience, I rehomed a dog similar to Tyce before, and the result was everything any pit bull lover would dread would happen. Now, if I ever meet you face to face, I will gladly tell you the story. I will not share it here.

NOW, that being said, that is not my intention. I plan to neuter him and continue his socialization and training.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

GTR said:


> Well, I look at it this way. Tyce is a very animal aggressive dog. He needs a lot of love and a lot of discipline. If I feel that I cannot give him what he needs then I will put him down simply because there's nobody I trust to give him to. I will not rehome this dog to just some random joe or family member. I will put him down and be thankful that something worse didn't happen. It is my right that if I feel uncomfortable with rehoming a dog, euthanasia is MY choice. I would feel personally responsible if he hurt someone or killed anyone else's pet. Now, I'm telling you this out of pure experience, I rehomed a dog similar to Tyce before, and the result was everything any pit bull lover would dread would happen. Now, if I ever meet you face to face, I will gladly tell you the story. I will not share it here.
> 
> NOW, that being said, that is not my intention. I plan to neuter him and continue his socialization and training.


i would keep tyce too... if you have to find ya a good ol' boy, hog hunter, who would admire such working traits. I think you would like what they can do for you if you have coyotes...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Sorry to hear this!! I trust very few people to handle my dogs when I am away, my husbands one and my best friend who watches my kennels sometimes. Other than that no one is allowed to interact with my dogs for that reason.


:goodpost: My Husband and Aimee are the only people allowed to do anything with my dogs.

These dogs do heal very fast. You will be surprised how quick it will be till they are bounding around again.Not together tho hopefully.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> i would keep tyce too... if you have to find ya a good ol' boy, hog hunter, who would admire such working traits. I think you would like what they can do for you if you have coyotes...


He would probably do very well on the hunt. I don't know anyone anymore who does it. The only guy I knew was heavy into cur dogs and he recently passed away from cancer.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

GTR said:


> He would probably do very well on the hunt. I don't know anyone anymore who does it. The only guy I knew was heavy into cur dogs and he recently passed away from cancer.


sorry to hear that; :rain:
You seem intelligent enough to know what to do with where your at; the only thing we can do is educate the people around us.. So that they understand and are helpfull or they remain opinioned and almost hurtful to the situation, bringing more stress on you, and the dog. I like what was mentioned above; because no one touches my dogs but me and my oldest son. However if any are lose they are great with the family. 
Best of wishes to ya'


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks, and nice to meet you btw.


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm glad to hear both the boys are looking and doing better today, your original post was a scary thing to picture. I'm new here to the group and am a novice so all this advice is incredibly helpful! Sometimes intimidating, but helpful, none the less! 

Hope for more good news soon! And well done with the way you handled Pops too! You must know your stuff!


----------



## ATEXAN (Feb 11, 2010)

*I Respectfully Disagree*

I have to disagree with yall and say that IMO the OP has no idea what he/she is doing. You never answered my question "what breed is the dog?" I am assuming now that it is a apbt. You need to leave the rescuing of the apbt to the people who have a CLUE as to what they are doing. Putting down a apbt because he attacked another dog that was irresponsibly put in his chain space is like putting down a labrador for retrieving! 
oke::hammer:


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

ATEXAN said:


> I have to disagree with yall and say that IMO the OP has no idea what he/she is doing. You never answered my question "what breed is the dog?" I am assuming now that it is a apbt. You need to leave the rescuing of the apbt to the people who have a CLUE as to what they are doing. Putting down a apbt because he attacked another dog that was irresponsibly put in his chain space is like putting down a labrador for retrieving!
> oke::hammer:


Your reading comprehension skills are grossly lacking.

In very simple terms, just for you:
Either I am keeping the dog, or he will be put to sleep. The only reason I would put Tyce down is if Pops demands that he be removed from the property. In fact, putting Tyce down is not even on my agenda at all. It never was. I was simply stating the facts of my situation. There is no one that I would trust this dog to. I am protecting the dog and breed's best interest by not allowing him to fall into the wrong hands. He has already had enough of that.


----------



## ATEXAN (Feb 11, 2010)

Really that is your reply. I did not read every post in this thread. I asked what kind of dog it was, if it is not a apbt then I apologize. You never answered me. My I.Q. has been tested top 1% in the world. So if you are referring to the fact that you said you were going to fix the dog and socialize it, then I read and comprehended that. You might want to reread the ignorance you have spewed. You even admitted that you have had a dog like this before and it didnt work out well.



GTR said:


> I would feel personally responsible if he hurt someone or killed anyone else's pet. Now, I'm telling you this out of pure experience, I rehomed a dog similar to Tyce before, and the result was everything any pit bull lover would dread would happen....NOW, that being said, that is not my intention. I plan to neuter him and continue his socialization and training.


The facts of your situtation only details your inability to properly care for much less "rehab, or whatever you consider yourself doing." You told on yourself.

Get a lab or rescue poodles!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow re read that it says something happened when the dog was re homed! It was not under her care. Re homing a dog you don't trust with other people is a horrible idea. Doesn't sound at all like the dog is going to be PTS. 
GTR sorry your thread went this way. :rain:


----------



## ATEXAN (Feb 11, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Wow re read that it says something happened when the dog was re homed! It was not under her care. Re homing a dog you don't trust with other people is a horrible idea. Doesn't sound at all like the dog is going to be PTS.
> GTR sorry your thread went this way. :rain:


So rehoming a dog to a proper home that knows how to take care of a apbt is not part of "whatever you consider yourself doing." That is a major part of it, all yall are doing is making excuses instead of properly educating yourselves.

I am on the wrong chat board. I dont have the time to try to educate and then argue with the people on here. A sad day it is........ :flush:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dude I had a dog that was horribly aggressive. I can't re type this story, not today, but it's in a few other threads. I would have never trusted this dog to any one else at all. He was a 130lb AB and I'm sure if he got re homed he would have killed someone. I had no choice but to put this boy down and as much as it broke my heart it was the right choice. What would you feel like if you gave some one a dog and it killed or mauled them or their child. I would never be able to live with that.


----------



## ATEXAN (Feb 11, 2010)

Sweetheart you obviously have a big heart and from what is in this post you are more responsible than the OP. However, you putting down a 130lb AB that could of been people aggressive, in no way equates to the malfeasance admitted to by the OP!

BYE ........:stick:


----------



## Scratch (Apr 21, 2010)

Owning an APBT means owning a breed that will fight with other dogs. This trait can not be wished away, loved away and in most cases even trained away. If you opt to own the breed it is imperrative to take this trait into consideration and be prepared for its potential at ALL times. NO question! To not be prepared for DA to occur is being irresponsible. Plain and simple. Dogs give each other signs and signals, many times, and many times, unaware to the humans. We say, "it just happened". It was "all of a sudden". "They've never done this before". pick a sentence. Truth is, they have and they will again. A dog that is allowed into another's chain spot is the preverbial "accident waiting to happen". You Dad, I'm certain was unaware of this.

Lesson learned, and like many, the hard way. It is what it is.

But

I agree: there are MANY experienced=(key word) APBT owners out there who know how to handle DA, prey drive and how to avoid a fight situation. An APBT that gets "put down" for going after another dog, I agree, is selfish. Agreed: like telling a retreiver not to retreive. People? Yes. Dogs and other small animals? NO!!!

Do your=(general terms) research PRIOR to obtaining an APBT and you'll know what to expect, how to handle a situation should one occur but most importantly, how to prevent the wrong types of situations from even taking place.



Also, bite and puncture wounds need to heal from the inside out. If covered, bacteria gets trapped and infection is bound to follow. Flush them and leave them uncovered. And with bite injuries, ALWAYS a good idea to have dogs on an antibiotic. Be diligent watching for signs of infection.



Good luck. sucks it happened but most likely, 
it will again. 
being real. not pessamistic.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I lived with 3 dogs at once one of witch was very very DA. Not a problem in my eyes that's what they were bred for no fault to her at all I loved her as much as the rest. Rotating the dogs was never a problem and they all got equal time and love. I think Pops was un aware but GTR knows this. She knows about DA, I think we all miscomunicated. From what I read she is not blaming the dogs at all and none of them will be put down. She just doesn't feel like she should re home the dog. I don't think rotating the dogs is a problem for her. This was just an unfortunate accident.


----------



## Scratch (Apr 21, 2010)

ATEXAN said:


> So rehoming a dog to a proper home that knows how to take care of a apbt is not part of "whatever you consider yourself doing." That is a major part of it, all yall are doing is making excuses instead of properly educating yourselves.


good post.
and again, if the dog goes to an *experienced* APBT, you should have *no* worries regarding its future. 
sounds like that 1st one was just placed in inexperieced, or improper hands?


----------



## Scratch (Apr 21, 2010)

kg420 said:


> This was just an unfortunate accident.


it usually is.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

People will twist and distort just about anything to cause drama won't they?

I understand completely that DA is part of what makes the breed what it is. Regardless, I live in middle tennessee. I am surrounded by ********, *******, and gangster wanna be's. 99% of the pit bull owners I have met, (and there are a lot of pit owners out here..) don't know jack about the breed. Most of them believe all those stupid fairytale myths to be fact. I don't _know_ anyone personally that I would trust him to. That means I would have to _find_ someone, and people will say anything to "adopt" your dog. And I have been through that before. I did everything I was supposed to do and it was a disaster.

Tyce is a big, dominant dog. He has shown signs of aggression towards people DUE TO LACK of socialization. Which we are working on, and he is making progress even in the first day I worked with him.

I have a reason for the things that I do. If someone who disagrees with me would like to see my dogs for themselves and see their obedience level and THEN argue with me. Go ahead.


----------



## Scratch (Apr 21, 2010)

NO one is twisting anything. The obvious EXPERIENCED owners on here are posting info to *HELP* as opposed to hurt and insult. But it seems the members on here, once someone posts something they choose not to like or agree with, get insulted, are name called and are accused of twisting posts.

I've been involved with this breed since before most of you have even been alive. (since 1972).I came on to dispel the myths and mistruths about the Colby line, due to my friendship with Lou. After reading SO many of the replies on various topics, I figured I'd add some more info, based on YEARS of experience. But in trying to do so, people have just become defensive and make excuses. Fine.
Do whatever you choose. But it's OWNER ignorance that had caused this breed to go to the shi**er. So twist that however you feel you need to.

Good luck with this forum. Being here has been time wasted.

Go ahead and let them all run free together. Hell, bring them to a dog park!
not my mess to clean up.

Admins, please delete my membership.


----------



## ATEXAN (Feb 11, 2010)

:goodpost: I second that please respectfully delete mine also, thanks.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Funny,, opinions vary, books, theories, and laws all come from someones opinion. As much as I am game dog supporter it makes no sense to gripe about the APBT bloodline being diverted away from game bred dogs in game dog forums. To get your point accross gotta' show what real deal is, and why its so important to keep the dog that way. But hey, someone didn't agree with you or was offended by something you said, so your waisting your time. Well go on back and preach to the choir, because people in general don't understand that APBT are DA and that OKAY; They dont understand that AB are an APBT outcross(they share colby dog ancestors thus Scott type/Johnson Type); They don't understand that it a shtwind of politics and disinformation through the media and registery owner propagandas as they change hands or recieve donations form groups and organizations. Most people are full of backwoods, ghettofied, tenderfooted, bias opinions and forget what the APBT was for is for and will always be; Heinzel,paraphrased: " when we start breeding game dogs for looks we might as well call them AM Staffs, thats surely what they'll be." Really with attitude like that in a forum that OPENLY accepts all BULLY type breeds, is actually waisting everyone elses time  Slow wide turns bra'


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Scratch said:


> Admins, please delete my membership.





ATEXAN said:


> :goodpost: I second that please respectfully delete mine also, thanks.


If you both can't deal with people not agreeing with what you say to them then you shouldn't be on any public forum not just this one.

You are more that welcome to just not post any more. No one makes you post or argue with people. If people don't want your advice or don't take it oh well.

But oh delete my account because people don't take my advice well that is super immature.

If every member ran off because someone didn't listen to their advice we wouldn't have members. 11,000 members you are bound to get people that don't care what you say. Grow up, move on and stay off the thread.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

:goodpost:


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

These people are confused I think.

There is no question as far as keeping the dogs separated. It was not my mistake. Repeating the same stuff over and over that everybody on this forum pretty much already knows is pointless, and getting your panties in a wad over it is just ridiculous.

When I posted this thread, it was not to ask for advice. It was to demonstrate a mistake for others to learn from. 

Update on Trance: I fear that Trance's leg is broken. The wounds are healing nicely, but the swelling has not subsided. He's going to the vet on Monday to see what we need to do to make sure it sets properly. The external wound is healing exceptionally well.


----------



## ATEXAN (Feb 11, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> If you both can't deal with people not agreeing with what you say to them then you shouldn't be on any public forum not just this one.
> 
> You are more that welcome to just not post any more. No one makes you post or argue with people. If people don't want your advice or don't take it oh well.
> 
> ...


This will be my last post. I can deal with people disagreeing with me. However, you people are idiots. Everyone on here claims to be all knowing but you dont know squat. All you guys do is perpetuate ignorance. Everyone is entitled to their opinion but not everyone can be correct. Unfortunately this is a fad breed and right now it is a fad to rescue and care for things you don't understand. Its like problem, reaction, solution. The problem was people started selling the apbt to people who knew nothing about them. Then others started spreading misinformation about how to handle them and how they were like all other dogs. Now we have the problem we are at today. Where the solution is the same repackaged misinformation that put the breed in this place, and it is a vicious cycle that is created to raise money and take away freedoms. You people are the ones mentioned above who are contributing to the incidents that are fueling BSL. Evey time you have one of your "FREAK ACCIDENTS" you are helping to destroy the breed I love. That is why I seconded the former post and even stated, "respectfully delete mine also." I did and do not want to be affiliated with the blind in the land of the lost. The Truth Hurts :hug:


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

You make a lot of bold statements with no information to back it up, and your recent mention of your IQ suggests that you are insecure. Insecure people use forums like these to attempt to dominate others and make themselves feel better about themselves while putting other people down. Your claims that the people on this forum are misinformed and ignorant reflect directly on yourself when you say these things.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

=)) Im R:roll:LLIN' ....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ATEXAN said:


> This will be my last post. I can deal with people disagreeing with me. However, you people are idiots. Everyone on here claims to be all knowing but you dont know squat. All you guys do is perpetuate ignorance.


Then there is no need for you to be here. Take your all Knowing A$$ else where and stay off our idiot forum.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

She just busted out the My Little Pwny!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Um wow I can't believe the thread went this way. GTR I think I got it right, some one tried to handle the dog with out permission. Let them free in a spot they weren't suppose to be and something happened. In no way is that saving an animal that you know nothing about. The fight has nothing to do with how much you know about the breed or how to handle them cause the fact is you did not let them off and I'm sure you know how to rotate. Im sure you shared your story to help other not make that mistake. *hugs*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think the other 2 posters are misunderstanding the situation. 

GTR is not going to put him down FOR BEING DA. However if it came down to not being able to handle and keep the dog himself putting it to sleep is the best and safest option.


I understand. I would never home Dumae or Slim. If I ever couldn't keep them they would be PTS.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

I am glad I am not the only one who understands that. I think it's time to lay this thread to rest. I'll post an update for Trance on Monday in a new thread.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

They just chose not to READ the details they seen loose, attack, DA, PTS then went Hellen Keller blind to the facts of Nikki's situation. Good Riddance! 
There's just some people who tho knowledgeable can't get their heads out their arse. 
It was simply stated I think even stressed, that Nikki would have never allowed Trance near Tyce's area. As dedicated as she has been to the care of all her dogs, an idiot owner she is definitely not! And for the record I'd PTS too before putting the dog in someone else's hands.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Totally agree with ya ladies. For two people who claim to be all knowing they sure can't read. Don't worry about it Nikki we get ya girl.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Totally agree with ya ladies. For two people who claim to be all knowing they sure can't read. Don't worry about it Nikki we get ya girl.


Awesome.

-you guys are my homies. ^.^


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I just gave you 2 gold stars homie


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

kg420 said:


> I just gave you 2 gold stars homie


Well I feel mighty special now!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Man this thread went down hill fast while I was gone! GTR you did nothing wrong and those of us with a brain understand it was your dad who let the incident happen and he is not dog savvy. It happens that is why they are called kennel accidents. If someone does not know how to use a breakstick it is useless anyway I think your dad did what he felt he had too and I know us experienced owners would have done things differently but at least he got them apart. 
I too have a dogs that I would put down if I could not keep because I could not trust someone to keep them safe and out of danger. Those dogs you cannot place with just anyone and trying to find a good home is hard because you would have to really trust that person. The other alternative is PTS if you cannot keep them. Perfectly respectable IMO.


----------

